# Back from Italy... (warning, picture intensive)



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Back from Italy, unfortnately... I only wish I could have stayed longer!









Scene of the Grand Canal in Venezia









Comical little inhabitant of the Genova Aquarium, the largest in Italy









A vista of one of the cinque terre (five lands)... I hiked to all five in one day (not recommended)!









The leaning tower of Pisa, a classic Italian tourist spot.









The Colosseum of Rome... all roads lead to Rome, even in my case. It was both the first city I went to and also the last. Ironically, the Colosseum was also the first and last important site I visited.









Practicing the Palio in Siena, a city crazy for its yearly bareback horse race.









Perugia, Italy's chocolate capital. Do you want to buy chocolate by the kilo?









Pretoro, where my mom was born. During my stay, I felt like half of thsi town's population was related to me as first, second, third, etc cousins, aunts, uncles, etc.

More to come... I took A LOT of photos and have lots to edit. Unfortunately, I lost about 50% of my photos in Genova. The girl working at the internet point did not add my photos from Torino properly and somehow the CD is either illegible or totally empty. A real shame since I had photos from Torino (olympics 2006!), Verona (Romeo and Juliet's birthplace), Assissi (religious hub for Catholicism), Firenze (big arts center), and much much more. Yuck!

Carlos


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome back.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yup, welcome back and thanks for the gorgeous photos.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow welcome back, now I want to go to Italy. Great pictures.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back -- looks like you had a great time!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome back!

Beautiful pics. :smile: I can see where the chocolate pics will have a bunch of people drooling.... =P~


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh no! He's back!

I was hoping he'd marry an Italian girl and forever stay out of our hair...

--Nikolay


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome back... Great pics... I hate that the other shoots got lost, I would have been really ticked off!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Good to have you back. Awesome pictures.

Regards from your home country.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome back Carlos. Thanks for the pics, hope to see more!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome back Carlos. Nice to see you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Welcome back Carlos! I'm surprised you even decided to come back!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome back Carlos! I'm happy to hear your trip was enjoyable.


----------

